# New install - but relocation of old loses On Demand



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

My TiVo was installed yesterday (1h40 including relocation that required new outside box (old too small for splitter) and installer to go up ladder and drill through wall - pretty good I thought).

I have a few observations about the TiVo (that I'll post elsewhere once I have read a bit more to avoid too many duplicates) but - there is issue with the relocated box.
It no longer shows On Demand content - I get error 1036.
Yesterday when installer was here it was complaining that the card was not inserted properly. We removed and reinstalled ... and it worked - including On Demand. But last night - and still this morning - it is not working and have also tried removing / re-inserting card.

Could it be that Virgin HQ does not yet know about me being a multi-room install? (Multi-room was free - I wasn't going to go for it - I had similar call as others offering free as early adopter)


----------



## sjp (Oct 22, 2001)

there are current problems with On Demand, have a look at http://community.virginmedia.com/t5/TiVo/bd-p/Tivo for details.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

My TiVo is able to access the On Demand content - problem is with the relocated old (Pace/NTL) box - perhaps related to this now being a Virgin multi-device home.


----------



## Technix (Feb 3, 2011)

Paul Webster said:


> My TiVo is able to access the On Demand content - problem is with the relocated old (Pace/NTL) box - perhaps related to this now being a Virgin multi-device home.


It's likely they've messed up your account so your relocated box's mac isn't recognised. If you see a '1059...' in the error code phone faults to get it rectified.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

I was getting 1036 (rather than 1059) - however, this evening I rebooted the old box - and On Demand is working again - might be a coincidence.


----------

